# milk pitcher



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I am now using my frozen goat's milk, first one today. I froze it in food vac bags, one gallon size that I got on ebay. so far, so good, it thawed very nicely, tastes and looks just like fresh. but, using a gallon glass jar is a pain, hard to pour.

could I use an enameal coffee pot for a milk pitcher? i see some online, but am trying to avoid plastic and the crock ones are not cheap, wow! i only need one tho., and would pay some for the right one. most of the crockery styles don't have a lid tho and i dont' want my milk to taste funny sitting open in the fridge like that. 

ideas?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Walmart (or places online) have nice glass juice pitchers with lids that are perfect for milk. I have 2 of these, minus the glasses.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I like my ice tea jar with the spicket on th bottom itsmade of glass but ihave seem smaller and less expencive plastic ones .but I have a dairy cow and the cream floats so this works for me . no reason why an enamel pitcher wouldn't work and be easy to clean .


----------

